# Wyndham points vs Rci  points?



## Lindy Winchester (Apr 25, 2017)

New to all this and it's a lot to absorb!

I read a thread in 2011 that Wyndham took over Rci?  I am looking to get rci points so my husband and I can start travel.  Should I look to buy wyndham points or rci points? Looking to buy 308,000 wyd points.  Thank you!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2017)

You don't buy RCI Points deed or ownership. You buy a week at a resort where the week has been converted to RCI Points verses being just associated with TPU points in the RCI (weeks) Exchange system.

Wyndham Points are NOT RCI points ... but there is a fixed exchange grid with RCI (weeks) Exchange based on unit size and HOW many Wyndham points each unit size and season level are needed to book a week with an additional exchange fee.

RCI Points was a way to get a resort owner who wanted less than a 7 night (week) exchange to PAY a conversion fee to join RCI Points. And RCI weeks decided to 'uncloak' the mystery of exchange values with TPUs and to encourage HIGHER end and more desirable inventory to be deposited by giving HIGH TPU value to those deposits.

So, 24 TPUs is in the RCI Weeks system. 24,000 RCI Points is in the RCI Points system.

Different exchange fees. Different booking windows. Different exchange fees. Different membership fees.

And RCI makes more money.

PS Wyndham resale buyers get access to RCI Weeks only. Wyndham developer buyers are supposed to get access to both RCI Weeks and RCI Points inventory.


----------



## Lindy Winchester (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Linda...I can't believe how hard this is to decide. So if I had 300,000 resale wyn points...I couldn't use them within RCI for anything less than a week? Hope I'm not sounding silly here....


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2017)

A Wyndham resale owner does NOT have access to RCI Points ... only RCI Weeks.

If you buy Wyndham points, plan on using them to book Wyndham vacations.

Depositing into RCI involves an exchange fee ... and if you own other RCI weeks, you can deposit those into RCI weeks .... get TPUs. Which MIGHT work out to a better cost for exchanges.  

I deposited Wyndham points to RCI at end of the year to avoid losing the points .. but after adding in the exchange fee on top of all the Wyndham fees ... it gets expensive.


----------



## Lindy Winchester (Apr 25, 2017)

the exchange fee's....can you tell me how much roughly?  is it thousands...hundreds....?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2017)

$238for RCI Weeks, I believe ... the fees go up every year or two.

RCI weeks is what comes with a resale Wyndham account. RCI Weeks and RCI Points come with a direct Wyndham account.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2017)

Wyndham points usage have fees, too. Every 77K gets you 1 Reservation Transaction fee. Each 1K of points gets you one Housekeeping Credit.


----------



## Lindy Winchester (Apr 25, 2017)

wow...thanks for the clarification on all this! I guess I need to decide b/w resale wyn points or resale rci points.  I'm trying to keep all this simple but it's a bit mind numbing.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 25, 2017)

If timesharing was a foreign language ... you would expect to have a learning curve.

Just continue to read and ask questions ... rent a few times different resorts and at different chains.

Buying into ANY timeshare is easy .. getting rid of one is HARDER (esp a dog week or resort).


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 25, 2017)

RCI Nightly Stays (essentially points inventory used for less than a week) are not worth it. On top of the booking fee (which is slightly prorated), you usually have to pay an additional housekeeping fee that you would not normally pay if staying a whole week. So your 1 night stay in a 2BR may end up costing you the equivalent of $200-300!

I'd just as soon book a hotel room or an Embassy Suites at that rate. 

I'd recommend getting Club Wyndham points. No exchange fees if you book within Wyndham; and if you still want to use RCI, you can deposit your CW points to RCI and book a week somewhere. And if you don't want to burn CW points in RCI, your Wyndham ownership still gets you access to RCI cash booking options such as Last Call and Extra Vacations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mafinster (Jul 14, 2019)

[Duplicate post deleted. From our posting rules:

*Avoid posting duplicate messages*

    Choose the most appropriate forum for your message and place it there and only there. Posting the same message in multiple forums spreads the replies around to different parts of the board and makes them much harder to locate later. If your message does not fit with the stated theme of any of the other forums, please place it in the TUG Lounge forum. This is a special place for "Idle Chit Chat", notices of member meetings, etc. Duplicate posts will be removed when found.​
Plus, neither resort mentioned is a Wyndham property.]


----------

